# Get together THIS Friday (5/2) *short notice!



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey for everyone in OC, ScorchN200SX called me last night and asked me to see if anyone wants to have little get together in the Orange County area... Friday afternoon is the time. Hopefully between 12 and 2 is the best.... I personally can only make it to that time. 

How about at the Spectrum in front of D&B? I know it's last minute and early in the afternoon on a Friday, but it's not often we get visitors from out of town! 

So lets say 12 in front of D&B at the Irvine Spectrum... and Mike if you read this and can't make that time please suggest something! I choose this location because it's off the 5 and you're coming back from Valencia which is far north from here!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

what's D&B?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dave and Busters, sorry!

Oh and I mean Mike as in ScorchN200SX Mike... sorry for the confusion but you're welcome to come as well Mike Y!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well since its in the day, I can make it. I actually have to go to Valencia this friday too.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Friday from 12 til 2....I might be able to do that. I have plans at 5...so I gotta leave around 2....3 at the latest...I'll drive my B15 since my B13 is still recovering from the rape it got from some bastard on monday...

PS...my cell is (909) 961-2994...call me if anything gets update or something.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll probably come down at like 1:30ish. I have work at 3 so I can't stay that long.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Cool... I guess a few ppl might come... let just say the parking lot as close to D&B as possible... I MIGHT or MIGHT not be there, my grandma just passed away this morning so things to take care of.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

nevermind...looks like I won't be able to make it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ok... well it's this afternoon at 12, I'll try to be there unless something comes up!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i talk to sam and it been changed to 3 pm at dave and busters.

i might be able to go but im not sure yet.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I wasn't able to make the 5/2 meet. Looked like a few others couldn't either. Is there another time this month or next we could meet up again? Don't have a Nissan (yet), but it'd be cool to talk with someone people interested in cars..in person.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sure, arrange a date. not in the next couple of weeks though, cause of finals.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Hrm. Good call. School ends May 22nd for me. I'm free any time after. Any ideas?


----------

